# Started to bleed on day 13



## maryjay (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi to all

I have started to bleed a little on day 13 after et. There is also brown blood with hard brown clots. I had 2 embryos transferred on monday 21 Feb worried that i'm losing them. I'm having slight abdomen pains. This is my first ivf cycle and i have no idea what is happening to me. I am due to have my blood test tomorrow and am so scared that it is going to be negative because of blood lost and clots. Is there anyone that has experienced this and still gone on to have a postive result? Please help.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I think it is unfortunately likely to be your body saying it wants to bleed but the cyclogest may be stopping it. I can´t rule out early pregnancy as never say never in this game so will have fingers crossed for you today.   

Ruth


----------



## maryjay (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for getting back to me Ruth. I am still waiting for results. Should be around 4pm today. In my heart I know its going to be negative because the brown stuff was still there yesterday and I am still bleeding today. I would of loved it to have worked first time but i suppose now I know what to expect when I try again. Once again thanks.


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

maryjay 
keeping fingers crossed for you
eva


----------



## Hope2 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi Maryjay,

I too had ET on 21st and started bleeding today!  Its alot more than spotting, so I also think its all over - devastated.  I called the clinic today and I've got to wait until Weds as they say that I could still be preg.  Somehow, I don't think so, but there's always a glimmer of hope, so fingers crossed for you too!

Love
Hope2
xxxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi maryjay i will keep my fingers crossed for you aswell i hope it works out for you xxx


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

hi Maryjay,

You will know your result by now, really really hope it's a   for you!

Love Emmak


----------



## maryjay (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi to all

Unfortunately I got a bfn on Monday. I was told that my embies just stopped growing. Thanks for all your kind words and support. We will be trying again as we still have 9 lovely frosties.

Maryjay xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi maryjay really sorry to hear about your  sending you   and glad to hear you will try  again 

Kerry xxx


----------

